# Looking for opinions on a decent 1xAA.



## JStraus (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I am looking for a single AA in the Deal Extreme price range.

I don't want to do any "fixes", just power up and go. I searched CPF and don't see anything terribly recent so I thought I'd ask.

I was looking at the Romisen MXDL RC-G2 among their sizeable selection and feedback at their site seems mostly positive.

I would like good throw if possible in a 1xAA.

Any thoughts?

PS, thanks to this forum I recently got a TK40. What fun!

After spending that much, I think my next addition will have to come from DX. 

Justin


----------



## DM51 (Jun 21, 2010)

Moving to Budget Lights...


----------



## higbvuyb (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're looking for something that will work the first time you try it, you're better off checking Shiningbeam instead - it costs a bit more. With DX, even the best products there have some chance of not working.
If you're going to buy from DX, the Romisens are quite reliable, and your chosen RC-G2 is supposed to have decent throw.


----------



## ASheep (Jun 21, 2010)

For a little more than DX prices you can get an ITP A2 EOS, they are well liked around here, and quite reliable. Mine comes everywhere with me, and has never missed a beat.
If it must be DX though, Romisens seem to be the way to go. But as with all DX products, you may need to do a little "fixing" to get then working nicely...


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 21, 2010)

For throw _and_ versatility the C78 is quite good, and it now comes with a holster. Get one of those Nite-Ize switches and have several modes too.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2010)

If you want something locally available, there's the Energizer AA model typically sold at Target. (Not to be confused with the AA version of the Energizer Lithium line of lights.)


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 21, 2010)

+1 on the ShiningBeam AA lights, great price, great light, great service.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 21, 2010)

Ditto on Shiningbeam! My RC-G2 lights up an apple tree 40 yards away. Its an awesome light for around 20 bucks IMHO.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're wanting to keep it really cheap (under £10 kind of cheap), I was quite impressed by the Uniquefire S10 (Cree R2-WC) from DX. I got the single mode version. It's bright, compact, and feels very solidly built. I expect it'll be much bright still with 14500 cells but I'm happy with the performance from primary lithiums (it's okay with alkalines too).

The RC-G2 from shiningbeam is also good if you want something small and throwy, but I find it a bit bulky for pant's pocket, and a little too throwy for some EDC type applications.


----------



## vectrex (Jun 21, 2010)

I can recommend the Hugsby P31. Already have 2 of them, exceptional build quality for such a low price. A little review can be found here.


----------



## Cole07 (Jun 21, 2010)

May I recommend the iTP A2 EOS? I have an A3 and am absolutely loving it! http://www.batteryjunction.com/itp-a2-flashlight.html You can even get a discount there too by being a member of CPF. Happy hunting! :twothumbs


----------



## cheapbastard (Jun 21, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> If you're wanting to keep it really cheap (under £10 kind of cheap), I was quite impressed by the Uniquefire S10 (Cree R2-WC) from DX. I got the single mode version. It's bright, compact, and feels very solidly built. I expect it'll be much bright still with 14500 cells but I'm happy with the performance from primary lithiums (it's okay with alkalines too).



I'm also very happy with mine. It is one of my best bargain purchases so far. Note that if you want to use 14500 cells you must get the single-mode version.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 21, 2010)

Something simple like a Terralux Lightstar maybe?








I like mine and will add the smaller one to my haul soon.


----------



## JStraus (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your help! I have some good stuff to go on to pick up a simple light for my wife.

Justin


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 21, 2010)

Ohh, if it's for a lady you might want to look at the following:

TrustFire XP-EF23 XP-R2-WC (DX sku 24291) Actually single AA but very nice looking and quite bright.

Ultrafire C3 Stainless Steel Cree Q5-WC (DX sku 26122).

Both attractive lights for a handbag for around £10.


----------



## cheapbastard (Jun 21, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> TrustFire XP-EF23 XP-R2-WC (DX sku 24291) Actually single AA but very nice looking and quite bright.


That one is AAA, I would love to get the AA version (sku 31731) but at $23 it exceeds my DX betting limit


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 21, 2010)

cheapbastard said:


> That one is AAA, I would love to get the AA version (sku 31731) but at $23 it exceeds my DX betting limit




Yep that was a typo, when I said _'Actually single AA'_ I meant AAA. It is surprisingly bright on high for a AAA though. Very attractive too, it looks like a posh mascara.


----------



## vickers214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly RC-G2 is the best non lensed thrower i have seen, it beats my Quark R5 Tactical hands down for throw, and can nearly keep up with my 2AA lights! And mine this is the old emmitered version from DX so the Q5 from Shining Beam i can only guess would be awesome ( i live in UK so get stiffed for import duty so don't buy from US )
One thing i wil say ive had several of these through my hands and they have forward clickies,my fave, and build quaility is good and i have had to do no fixes on any ive had (about 6 in total) i cannot say this about ANYTHING else of DX!!!!! On a side note the 2 Silver ones i had a green tint to the beam, the Black ones where a much better white.
The C78 is another good sugggestion for throw, i love mine, but build quality is mediocre, and the switch is awfull, and i have had to fix the focus slider before, but the throw is very god indeed, and flood is good and it dims it a bit for closer up work, with no hotspot blinding you.

The S10 i got had a intermitant switch, and after a small drop it would hardly ever turn on, and for a R2 it was dissapointing on Alkalines, as was my Trustfire R5, i think these are only designed to give off a good light on 14500's a source of power i dont use so i cant comment.

I have just got the SAIK SA-105 Q3 (ROMISENS budget brand) and its alright, a much better size form factor than the RC-G2 for pockets, but doesnt throw as well and reverse clickie.

SOOO to sum up i would recomend the RC-G2 from Shining beam (but the DX one is good) or the SAIK SA105.................................as others have said Romisen is the ONLY budget light worth bothering with.

I have also had the ITP A3 EOS SS (the A2 is more of the same) and it was well built and felt like it would last for ever, and the output on high was good flood but little throw (more to do with size of the reflector) BUT i did not like the twisty switch and Pulse Width Modulation on low and medium was not good, it sort of 'strobes' out the corner of your eye when you move the light, some are more sensitive than others though and it you may not notice it!


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 22, 2010)

@ vickers, neither my two (DX) RC-G2 switches worked properly 'till I cleaned and tightened them. It's something you should be prepared for when buying from DX, whether it's Romisen or any other budget brand. I'd also say the stock RC-G2 isn't as bright as the S10 on alkalines, although it's not that easy to tell with the RC-G2 being mostly throw.

Whatever the OP decides on, if something like a tricky switch that needs some minor attention is a big problem, DX should be avoided altogether. I would go along with the recommendation for the RC-G2 from shiningbeam if it's within budget, and as throw is a requirement.


----------



## JStraus (Jun 22, 2010)

Well the manufacturers and sellers don't like to make this simple do they... Again, thanks for all the advice everybody! I think I can deal with any minor issues like switches and simple things. I am just not (yet) at the soldering stuff stage. 

J


----------



## SirJohn (Jun 22, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> Yep that was a typo, when I said _'Actually single AA'_ I meant AAA. It is surprisingly bright on high for a AAA though. Very attractive too, it looks like a posh mascara.


 

I agree that the F23 is a nice looking gift light and simple. As far as DX items go, this one seems to have a lower rate of problems upon receipt than many of the others. That said, you do still face the DX lottery to some extent, not to mention the ridiculous ship times. I have EDC'd the F23 for a couple of months now and it has not given me any trouble. However, I suspect that I ended up with one that is on the dimmer side. I estimate it is no brighter than 60 lumens on high using a NiMh, its just a tad brighter than my LD20 on medium. I really want an A3 SS to compare with and because I seem to really like shiny. It'll be on my Christmas list.

I do plan on gifting a couple of F23's. But I will order way ahead of time and thoroughly check them over before I give them out. They just look nice and feel incredibly solid.

The Uniquefire AA-S1 is also another DX light to look at and at around $10 really won't set you back much. Its a single mode OSRAM using the same body as the K-106.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 22, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> ...The RC-G2 from shiningbeam is also good if you want something small and throwy, but I find it...a little too throwy for some EDC type applications.


 
I thought the head could be removed from the G2...revealing a pure flood light.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 22, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I thought the head could be removed from the G2...revealing a pure flood light.



Well yes it can, though I'd never really thought of that as a _proper_ feature. I wouldn't want to be removing the head whenever I needed a more floody beam, or using it like that outside in the rain. I prefer an EDC to have a balanced beam. 

It certainly can be done though, and is okay for lighting a room during power cuts etc. Besides, the OP wants something throwy so I'm not sure it'd be used as a general purpose EDC, I just thought it worth mentioning.

Twisting the head will adjust it to some extent, but I found it adjusted from throwy to a little less throwy.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 22, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> Well yes it can, though I'd never really thought of that as a _proper_ feature. I wouldn't want to be removing the head whenever I needed a more floody beam, or using it like that outside in the rain. I prefer an EDC to have a balanced beam.
> 
> It certainly can be done though, and is okay for lighting a room during power cuts etc. Besides, the OP wants something throwy so I'm not sure it'd be used as a general purpose EDC, I just thought it worth mentioning.
> 
> Twisting the head will adjust it to some extent, but I found it adjusted from throwy to a little less throwy.


 
Good points


----------



## vickers214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Zatochi, ithink our combined experience with these flashlights from DX is just typical, total luck what you get, when you get it, and if it works or not!My S10 was rubbish, yours sound not so, and i am a big ROMISEN fan BUT!!!!! since posting i now have a RC-P3 that works when you bang the head and i have traced it to an unsoldered resister wire! 
bang goes my faith in those.

DX lights suck..........................but its soooooooo cheap and for people who cant help buying flashlights its a bit of a catch 22!


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, it's the lack of quality control at DX. Not usually a problem if you expect to have to fiddle a bit to get things working, but not good at all for anyone needing something working and reliable out of the box.

The loose RC-G2 switches weren't a big deal for me, and I've been lucky with DX in general, but I always hesitate to recommend them to anyone who wants/needs something reliable. I wouldn't be too worried about buying Romisen's from shiningbeam as I believe they check each light before shipping it out.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 24, 2010)

vickers214 said:


> The C78 is another good sugggestion for throw, ... the throw is very *god* indeed,


That's probably a slight exaggeration. It's only _slightly_ god-_like_.


----------

